# MY FISH IS FLOATING ON ITS SIDE!!!!!!!



## Glampirate01 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi there,

My betta is a few months old, and I'm not entirely sure whats wrong with her. Her stomach is BLOATED, and she has a white bubble right on it, She has had it since I got her. Now she is floating on her side, and swimming around frantically, sometimes she just stays at the top of the tank. Her eyes are bubbly... but even then I have no idea how to cure her. Please whoever can help. Thanks a lot. I really want her to be OK... and I'm not sure what to do!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Are her scales sticking out? If so, it's probably dropsy and there's generally no help for bettas with it. Otherwise, she could either be constipated or infested with parasites. It sounds like she's got popeye too which usually means it's pretty bad.

Few base questions:
What's your feeding schedule been?
Tank cleaning schedule?
Tank size?
Temperature in tank?
Is it possible to post a picture?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

From the sounds of it, bloating & popeye, it's probably a pretty advanced systematic internal infection, or something nasty along those lines.

What are your water parameters? Ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, temperature, pH?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

welcome to the forum,so sad that your first post is such a sad one.
if you can answer these questions at this hard time,then we may be able
to help.


----------

